# Filter Media Question



## mrtoad1968 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, I am not sure if anybody could answer this or not. I got both my daughters 5 gallon starter kits from Walmart. They are the Aqua Culture 5 gallon starters. The filter it comes with is a AquaTech Power Filter 5-15. Does anybody know if there are other filter cartridges you can use in them? I have trouble finding them and Walmart is not right around the corner from me. Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Understand,Walmart moved all the way on the other side of the next town over from me,so its not convenient for me either.

you can swish the filter pads in some old tank water to make the life of them longer.As for brand,I cant remember but I believe the other ones rated for the same size are interchangeable with that filter.Of course you can check any other pet store to see if they have them.


----------

